# I find it kind of funny



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

I have IBS myself, but have you ever thought of maybe like how giving everything a name makes it worse? There are some rediculous things out there like restless leg sydnrome and ####. Giving everything a name makes you think you really have a problem and makes it worse to me. Before I knew I had IBS I was happier, just got the runs sometimes and some stomach issues here and there. When I got real stressed for a while there my senior year it all got so much worse because I like to hold everything in and it all built up. My stomach was horrible, then I looked it up and found out it was IBS, but that doesn't give me any satisfaction. It just made me worse, because I constantly thought about it, was worried and scared that I would have problems whenever I went out. In my mind, when you think you have something wrong with you, it makes everything so much worse. What are your thoughts? Am I making any sense?


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah I understand what you mean, but for me it was very different. Before I was diagnosed I thought I was just being pathetic, and working myself up into a frenzy and that it was all my fault. I ended up getting depressed about it and worried. Finding out that there was actually something wrong with me, and not just my head was a relief. Being diagnosed meant I could start moving forward and working with it, and to me it meant I could be more open to close relatives as I actually knew what it was.But still I get where you're coming from, before I got full control of my IBS and got used to living with it just thinking about it triggered me worrying and causing symptoms.


----------



## Volleyball Girl (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree with sazzy here.... but the difference in my case is that I dont have an official diagnostic yet.Ive been through every single test that you can probably think of several times, always coming out normal. The doctors say it might be IBS but I still get tons of blood in my stools and other symptomes that are more like those of ulcerative colitis. You should consider yourself lucky that you have a diagnosis so that you know how to treat your symptomes. Because the hospital dosnt know exacly what I have they have no idea what to treat me for making me feel like its all in my head(and ive been told that before.... although i get tons of blood in my stools!!!). All I really want to say with this is that now that you have a proper diagnosis, things can only look up for you, and you shouldnt stress about something like that. To be completely honest, the day I finally get a diagosis, i will be the happiest person ever!!!!!Melissa


----------



## stennienotebook (Mar 10, 2009)

I do understand where you are coming from. There are both benefits and problems that stem from knowing what is wrong though. Before I knew what was wrong I just chalked everything up to stress or food allergies (which I also have) but then I started getting sick from other things. When I was diagnosed everything started to make sense; I swear most of the pamphlets I read sounded like someone had followed me around. But now I have the problem that when I have an attack I think to myself 'Oh no. This could keep up all day. What if I get sick in school?' I think eventually you just have to learn to deal with your problems and try to move on with life as best you can... (and of course when I say 'you' I mean all of us)


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Volleyball Girl- I completely understand what you're going through. Although I don't have the same symptoms as you, (ive had severe stomach and chest pressure for months now) I've also been living in pain with no diagnosis. I also have IBS. But when you say you should be happy to have a diagnosis of IBS so you can treat it, in my case it's not helpful at all. Because IBS is basically a term for irritable stomach, and there IS no treatment, at least in my experience. You basically have to learn to cope with it all on your own, and so to me, doctors telling me I have IBS means NOTHING because I have no idea how to fix it, and there is no cure. It's a sad truth I have had to come to terms with. But as for my other problem, with the stomach and chest pressure, that I cannot live with much longer. And I too will be the happiest person ever when someone finally tells me what's wrong with me!-Leeann


----------

